# Profinet Typ A oder B?



## reini (15 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Verwendet ihr das Profinet Typ A oder B Kabel beim Förderband mit einem dezentralen Umrichter Sinamics G120D?

Mit dem Siemens 6XV1870-2B (Typ B) kann gemäss Datenblatt max. 85 Meter z.B. zwischen zwei Switch's verlegt werden.
Mit dem 6XV1840-2AH10 (Typ A) sind es 100 Meter.

Typ A: 6XV1840-2AH10: max. 100 Meter
Typ B: 6XV1870-2B: max. 85 Meter

Was macht Sinn?

Danke für eure Tipps.

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Was macht Sinn?


Das kommt halt auf deinen Anwendungsfall an, es gibt ja Unterschiede zwischen den Kabeln

z.B.:

6XV1840-2AH10: 


> Standardleitung mit starren Adern für die Schnellmontage



6XV1870-2B:


> Für gelegentlich bewegte Maschinenteile


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2022)

Wird das Kabel bewegt z.B. in einer Schleppkette? Dann den feindrähtigen Typ 6XV1870-2B verwenden.
Ob max Länge 85m oder 100m angegeben sind, ist meiner Meinung nach unerheblich und man kann beide für Einsatz bis 100m planen.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wird das Kabel bewegt z.B. in einer Schleppkette? Dann den feindrähtigen Typ 6XV1870-2B verwenden.


Wobei bei dem 6XV1870-2B steht:


> Für *gelegentlich *bewegte Maschinenteile



Für eine Schleppkette wäre dies wohl das richtige:
6XV1840-3AH10


> Industrial Ethernet FC TP Trailing Cable, 2x2 (PROFINET Typ C), TP-Installationsleitung zum Anschluss an FC Outlet RJ 45,* für Schleppketteneinsatz, *





> 4 Mio. Biegezyklen


----------



## reini (15 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das kommt halt auf deinen Anwendungsfall an, es gibt ja Unterschiede zwischen den Kabeln


fix. installierte Förderbänder mit G120D


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> fix. installierte Förderbänder mit G120D


Ja dann das 6XV1840-2AH10


> Standardleitung mit starren Adern für die Schnellmontage


----------



## reini (15 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wird das Kabel bewegt z.B. in einer Schleppkette?


Nein, keine Schleppkette. Ist fix verlegt.
In der Schleppkette wäre dann doch der Typ C, oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> In der Schleppkette wäre dann doch der Typ C, oder?





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für eine Schleppkette wäre dies wohl das richtige:
> 6XV1840-3AH10


----------



## reini (15 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ob max Länge 85m oder 100m angegeben sind, ist meiner Meinung nach unerheblich und man kann beide für Einsatz bis 100m planen.


Hat da jemand schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ein Typ B Kabel für 100 Meter eingesetzt?


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> In der Schleppkette wäre dann doch der Typ C, oder?


Kommt drauf an wie oft die Schleppkette bewegt wird. Für "gelegentliche" Bewegung geht auch Typ B.
Wir haben eine Froster-Beladeeinrichtung, die ca. alle 30 Minuten um 6m weiterfährt und nach 4 Stunden die ganze Strecke wieder zurück.
Da haben wir vor 12 Jahren "auf die Schnelle" ein Glasfaser-Kabel durch ein 6XV1870-2B ersetzt. Die Lösung funktioniert problemlos bis heute.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Hat da jemand schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Ein Typ B Kabel für 100 Meter eingesetzt?


Die 100m oder 85m sind nur ein ungefährer Wert. Ein Ethernet-Strang darf 100m lang sein (wegen der Signallaufzeit und Signal-Kollisionserkennung), und da sind an beiden Enden noch kurze Patchkabel eingerechnet. Schreibt Siemens, ob bei den 85m noch Patchkabel berücksichtigt sind und bei den 100m keine mehr eingesetzt werden dürfen? 

Harald


----------



## reini (15 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Schreibt Siemens, ob bei den 85m noch Patchkabel berücksichtigt sind und bei den 100m keine mehr eingesetzt werden dürfen?


Gemäss Siemens sind die angegebenen 85m im Datenblatt die maximale Leitungslänge die Siemens für Industry Netzwerke von beiden Anschlüsse garantiert.  Massgebend sei die Wellenimpedanz (Wellenwiderstand) 

Das sind die Werte gemäss Datenblatt.

Typ A (100M): Schleifenwiderstand je Länge / maximal 115 mΩ/m
Typ B (85M): Schleifenwiderstand je Länge / maximal 120 mΩ/m


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Massgebend sei die Wellenimpedanz (Wellenwiderstand)
> 
> Das sind die Werte gemäss Datenblatt.
> 
> ...


Schleifenwiderstand (mΩ/m) hat nichts mit Wellenwiderstand (Ω) zu tun. Und Wellenwiderstand hat nichts mit Leitungslänge zu tun.

Und ich möchte sehen, ob mir jemand vorführt, daß B-Kabel 85m mit 10.2 Ω oder 100m mit 12 Ω was ausmachen, zumal das A-Kabel bei 100m auf 11.5 Ω kommt - also gerade mal 0.5 Ω Unterschied. Man kann auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen...

Harald


----------



## Wincctia (15 März 2022)

Hallo Beisammen, 

bei uns ist in der Liefervorschrift drinnen nur TYP B aus den Einfachen Grund weil für die Typ A doch gerne auch mal erschütterungen und Vibrationen die im übergang von Bauteilen zu Gebäude und umgekehrt sind dann zu viel werden.

Die Biegeradien vom Typ B Kabel sind meist auch besser ein zu halten.

Wegen der Länge ist bei uns von Haus aus alles auf 70 m gedeckelt.

Gruß Tia


----------



## reini (17 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten und Tipps.

Wegen dem Biegeradius ist der Typ B für mich im Vorteil.

Der Profinet Impedanzwert sollte < 0.6 Ohm sein.

Vielleicht kann dieser Wert mit einem 100 Meter Typ B Kabel nicht erreicht werden.

Gruss Reini


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Der Profinet Impedanzwert sollte < 0.6 Ohm sein.


Wo steht das? Was genau hast Du jetzt genau wo abgeschrieben? Hast Du eine Quelle dafür?
Ich vermute, Du wirfst da einige Fakten durcheinander, oder durch Zitieren völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen entstehen falsche Informationen.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Wegen dem Biegeradius ist der Typ B für mich im Vorteil.


Diese Aussage verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz ( die von Harald erwähnte auch nicht ):

Du schriebst, das es um fest verlegte Leitungen geht. Wo ist beim Typ B Kabel ein Vorteil beim Biegeradius??
Da hat bei Festverlegung der Typ A ja sogar noch bessere Werte:

Typ A (Quelle):


> Biegeradius ● bei einmaligem Biegen / minimal zulässig19,5 mm● bei mehrmaligem Biegen / minimal zulässig49 mm



Typ B (Quelle):


> Biegeradius ● bei einmaligem Biegen / minimal zulässig32,5 mm● bei mehrmaligem Biegen / minimal zulässig52 mm


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2022)

"Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber größere Zahlenwerte sind immer besser!"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> "Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber größere Zahlenwerte sind immer besser!"


Klärst du mich auf, verstehe ich etwas falsch?



> Der Biegeradius ist der Radius, mit dem ein Kabel gebogen werden kann, ohne es zu beschädigen (einschließlich Knicken). Je kleiner der Radius ist, desto größer ist die erforderliche Flexibilität des Materials.


Was sind Biegeradius und Mindestbiegeradius?


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Klärst du mich auf, verstehe ich etwas falsch?





reini schrieb:


> Wegen dem Biegeradius ist der Typ B für mich im Vorteil.


Bei Typ B stehen größere Werte...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei Typ B stehen größere Werte...


Ja, eben. Warum ist er dann für ihn im Vorteil, das Typ A Kabel hält doch im "Notfall"  einen kleineren Biegeradius aus.
Wo ist der Vorteil eines Kabels mit höherem Biegeradius?


----------



## reini (17 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Was genau hast Du jetzt genau wo abgeschrieben? Hast Du eine Quelle dafür?
> Ich vermute, Du wirfst da einige Fakten durcheinander, oder durch Zitieren völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen entstehen falsche Informationen.
> 
> Harald








						Vagabundierende Ströme | Erklärung, Ursachen, Messen
					

Nicht nur im Starkstrombereich, sondern auch in Kommunikationsnetzen können vagabundierende Ströme auftreten. Erfahren Sie mehr über Ursache und Wirkung:




					www.indu-sol.com
				



Die 0.6 Ohm ist ein Richtwert.


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2022)

Was hat der Schirmschleifenwiderstand mit Deinen Profinet-Kabeln Typ A und B zu tun? Der Schirm ist bei beiden Kabeln gleich ausgeführt, und ich finde auch keine technischen Daten die da einen Unterschied angeben.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei Typ B stehen größere Werte...


Harald, klärst du mich noch auf?


----------



## reini (17 März 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Wegen dem Biegeradius ist der Typ B für mich im Vorteil.


Ich ändere meine Aussage Typ A ist für die beschriebene Applikation geeigneter.

Ihr habt Recht. Danke.
Typ B hat den grösseren Biegeradius als Typ A.


----------



## Horst.messerer@helukabel. (Heute um 08:10)

Typ A = Massivdraht für feste Verlegung, gibt´s auch bei Helu unter Art. 800653 (PVC Mantel)
Typ B = Litzenleiter 7-drähtig für flexible Anwendung / gelegentliche Bewegung oder Vibrationen, Art. 800654 (PVC Mantel)
Typ C = Litzenleiter 7-drähtig, kürzer verseilt im Gesamtaufbau für Schleppkettenanwendung, Art. 800655 (PUR Mantel)
Typ R = Litzenleiter 19-drähtig, Aufbau für Torsion optimiert, Einsatz in der Robotik, Art. 11007800 (PUR Mantel)

Ob da Siemens 6XV... draufsteht oder PROFINET ist egal, da Siemens auch PROFINET ist.


----------

